# how interchangable is a b12



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

NOW I WAS READING A SPORT COMPACT MAG, 
AND THIS PART IN IT SAID .THAT MOST OF THE B13(1991 TO 1994),AND14'S(1995 TO 1999) HAD THE SAME FRONT 
SUSPENTION,AND DRIVETRAIN? NOW WOULD THIS BE THE 
SAME FOR MY B12?


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

if im not mistaken , the b12 and b13 front suspension are similiar. but not identical. i dont think that the b12, b13. and b14 suspenion are compatible. i havent heard of being able to interchange suspension components between a b12 and b14 but hey do what u do while ur doing what u do..........


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Correct me if i'm wrong, but there are coilovers for the B12 along with stiffer anti-roll bars, and I think the B13's upper strut brace fits the B12.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2003)

And I've read some where that B11, B12 and B13 have similar frontends?? Or I'm wrong...?


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Cool thing is, how interchangable the B12 and B13 chassis are with slight mods to B13 parts.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

true ,sup, but if u have the e16s the strut bar wont work. even if it did u still have to account for engine flex.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Yeah, darn those evil E16's.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

the heardest part of job i think would be the rear ,because 
you might have to fab and use other means to make it work..
if i'm thinking streight???


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

ya ,like my red devil i drive every day.........


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

B11,12,13 Have similar and Interchangeable front ends.. The use of B11 front struts will give you @ 1/2 inch more wheel travel than the others and have a camber adjustment. B11,12 Rears are interchangeable But the B13 will only work with Modifacation. Difference being the B11 and 12 use the Anti-Sway bar as a Trailing Arm. Whereas the B13 uses independant trailing arms and Anti-Sway bar.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

OKAY NOW WHITCH ONE WOULD BE THE BETTER OF THE 3?
AND I KNOW IT DEPENDS ON YOUR APP. AND THE CAR....
SO IF ANYBODY HAS IDEAS.. LET EM SHOOT...........


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

hey,

now check this out ... i went to my dealer by me and talked with the part manager and me and him checked some stuff out 
about the sup for the 12 and the 13 .and the only things dif
were very few in the front that is ......but mostly all the same parts
including the part numbers....


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Basically, most of the parts on the front are interchangeable on the B11/12/13/N12/KN13. If you are looking for a performance upgrade to a B12, put on some B13 performance struts and use the B12 upper mounts and performance springs. B12 and B13 front and rear struts are the same part number, only the upper mounts are different. Check this out:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=18598

More than likely, you will want to lower your B12. Using B11 struts would be a really bad idea, the longer travel will just about guarantee you will bottom out your struts. You want to stick with B12/B13 struts.

The B11 rear end uses trailing arms, coil springs, shocks, and no stock sway bar. The B12/13 use lateral control arms, trailing type sway bars, and struts/coils. The B11 rear end will not interchange with any later models.

If you want massive braking power, use the AD22VF system off the NX2000. There are a few threads on this fourm and a good one on the EXA forum.

http://www.nissanexa.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1473

Also, consider a rear disk brake conversion. Check this out:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=16346


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

good ideas, im going with a camber kit form jc whitney for the b12, also the 87-89 KN13 sway bars will fit the b12, front and back, i guess they are better, than a 2" drop springs from droponze and maybee some better struts.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

(the sounds of a brain going into overload)

hey i was going to work(fire class) and i was thinking about
the new sentra v spec ...and thought to myself .. that car has a
cool gear shifter and my mind walked all over think and thinking.
AND POP! i started talking out loud said to myself sr20de(140hp) ,drivetrain 5 spd? new qr25de(175),drivetrain 6spd!!!! BUT my mind was going nuts!! my point is all about my b12..
can i get that 6 spd in, and behind a sr20de for my car.....
(suddenly poping nosies come from my brain) anyway does
anybody see my madness...?


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

That's why I take my medication every day  

Sent u an email red.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

ya, 
but meds make life no fun for me... and my thinking goes to hell.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

red_devil said:


> *ya, but meds make life no fun for me... and my thinking goes to hell. *



Depends on what you're taking I guess. If you need Depakote it will mess with ya. Anti ADHD stuff can really mess with ya. SSRIs are some good shit if that's what you need. Whoah, we're getting off topic here....Unless your B12 is manic depressive


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

ya, well what do you think about the idea it self will it work ?
and a friend found me a donor but its on the eastern sea board...
and i can't go there ... ot far and it will go over my budget.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Had email probs but got one out to ya. I dunno, I've never looked into the QR25DE. Don't know if the 6 spd tranny will bolt up to a SR20DE. Check out the QR25 forum and/or the SR20 forum.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

oh boy ! dont let boost or ricebox see u guys discussing puttting a q in a b12?! if i remember correctly the biggest problem would be ur axles. i think boost said they would have to be custom made. and qr has totally different motor mounts correct>?


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

don't know ..and why it's harmless question. and the gear box is what i want


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

I've seen a website where a guy put a 4G63T in a Suzuki Samuri, mated it with a Toyota pickup RWD tranny. Alot of fabrication, custom mounts and axles, but it worked. Where there's a will there's a way....unless the tranny won't bolt up to the engine.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

yes the mind of a true dreamer 

and people that's why we have the cars today...did mr. ford,or nissan, honda,and many more just to name a few." say well shit i can't do it; it won't work.".bullshit! it's people like us and anybody who dares to dream......and make it happen.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I'm not sure why you would want the QR motor. That thing revs lower than my GA16i did. That's why i'll be going SE-R(don't shoot me!) 
As for the 6 speed. The 5 speeds are actually stronger. Most people go for the 5 speed for strenght. You can actually mate any tranny to any motor, but the main problem is a one-off bell housing and tranny mounts. They way people do things these days, custom mounts being a problem are a thing of the past.
I can't find the threat, but Wont Be Beat had found some pics of the Mitsu 4G63T in a Prelude. Anything is possible, just executing it can be the problem.
BTW, no every time I will vacuum out my car red_devil, I think of you. I have issues


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

super, ya this is true..but at least i'm keeping it in the same
clan...you know hybrid, not a 57 sause... hands down nissan
is bitting every manufacture in the ass for thinking that thay couldn't keep up... exp.. the old school video thred...just to say even the old school nissan are kicking the new cars pride into their drivers balls.... and super i got my maddness out of a happy meal .....long ago as a child....


----------



## vanoverbeker (Apr 2, 2003)

well if all this motor madness is in the air....i have a sbc with about 300 horse...will it fit in my B12???? with a little modding of course....might have to think about that....the ga16i in the car is in lots of pieces anyway and i have no head bolts...what the hell!!!! HEHEHE


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

Soon ill have some photo of the first nx2500 in the world (i hope) its a guy in Quebec area that putted a Qr25de into the Nx2000.... with the 6speed too... the largest probleme he said he had was the asctual height of the engine ... he had to make a hole 33in large over the engine wich hes trying to fill like the old talon 1gen (like a bump) or the sundance..... sure thing its gonna haul ass's !!.... ill make a thred just for it when time comes !


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

The hump on the DSM's are for the hood to clear the cams. A NX2000 with that hump would look sweet.


----------



## glide (Apr 29, 2003)

The DSM hood bulge is for the cam gears, they're huge. IIRC, the 4G63 Samurai finally went for a test drive under its own power a couple days ago. It'll be a real nice runner once it's all done.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

What brings you to Nissan Forums? Yeah, I have seen the DSM's cam gears, I replaced (attempted) the timing belt on my '92 GS. Yeah, the Samurai will be a nice runner, too bad it's not the 4G63T under the hood Mmmm, 190 turbocharged ponies. BTW, you running the stock 12G turbo under there?


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

nastynissan said:


> *B11,12 Rears are interchangeable But the B13 will only work with Modifacation. Difference being the B11 and 12 use the Anti-Sway bar as a Trailing Arm. Whereas the B13 uses independant trailing arms and Anti-Sway bar. *


 ***** Hi guys, this is an interesting thread, but I smell a little misinformation here. B11 and B12 rear struts are definately not interchangeable, because B11's don't have rear struts. The B11's don't use the rear anti-sway bars as a trailing arm. They have an actual steel control arm. Only B12's used the rear sway bar as a suspension locator, except on the 4WD wagons.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

I set them straight 3 more posts down from that one.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Yes Indeed,
Thanks Myteball. I saw that after the fact. After all, someone has to sort the bull from the facts right?


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

True Dat :thumbup: 

BTW thanks for the inspirational suspension ideas. My B11 will be sporting B13 AGXs mounted to B12 knuckles and Hotbits B11 Springs.


----------



## glide (Apr 29, 2003)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> *What brings you to Nissan Forums? Yeah, I have seen the DSM's cam gears, I replaced (attempted) the timing belt on my '92 GS. Yeah, the Samurai will be a nice runner, too bad it's not the 4G63T under the hood Mmmm, 190 turbocharged ponies. BTW, you running the stock 12G turbo under there? *


The stock turbo for the 1G's are either the 13G for the autos or the 14B with the manuals. I planned on keeping the stock one for as long as I owned the car, as my goals could be acheived with it. A couple months back it died so I'm now spooling a ported small 16G. 
The B12 has been in the family since it only had a couple of miles on the odometer. I've always been into sleepers and originally planned to use a sr until I caught wind of the ca. It will be an involved project, but I'm ready to tackle whatever comes about.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Then my buddies 1st gen TSi M/T must of not had a stock turbo on it, it was a TD05-12G. He eventually bought a new turbo after his went at 99K. Man did that 16G scream, ported and clipped, until he was t-boned. For the time I have been around dsmyalt.com, I have never heard of a 13G. Musta been around the NA forums way too long.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

now can you swap out the hoods between the sport coupe,2doors, and 4 doors? will this work?


----------



## WMengineering (Mar 11, 2003)

i was just at a huge junk yard today..i dont think the hoods are interchangeable on all the models. but the 4dr might fit the 2 dr. ....not sure tho completely..i THINK the sport hatch has a slightly angled unit, as far as i can observe....


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

thx, because i can find a good hood in a hundred miles..So just thought i would ask..


----------



## buttons (May 24, 2003)

*qr25*

I think a qr25 would be really sweet in an early sentra. I doubt its practical. the Sr20de revs more, is stronger and mods well.

most stock qr25's are dynoing about 140-145hp with intake and header and exhaust they dyno about 160hp. 

A b13 sentra that dyno's 150ish hp does a flat [email protected] So with the QR i think it would haul a$$. The transmission is the same one found in the maxima. It has a different bell housing for the sentra se-r spec V. I know you probably think a 6 speed is super cool, but it gets old really fast. All i do is shift gears seriously my car almost redlines 3rd gear at about 75mph. 

Maybe bolted up to an sr20 (somehow) it wouldnt be so bad. If you arent doing autocrossing or road racing, stick with the 5 speed.


----------



## WMengineering (Mar 11, 2003)

*WM re-utters*



> I think a qr25 would be really sweet in an early sentra. I doubt its practical. the Sr20de revs more, is stronger and mods well.


**cough** CA18de **cough**

that QRwhatever the hell hardly has any aftermarket, and the specific output of a damn mustang almost....i guess if you dream it tho go for it. shit after my "drop in" ca18de project, i would nvr want to try and tackle something MORE involved than that with this B12. 

anhoo, bout the suspensions....
my mom has a 98 200sx and the things front end looks like it would completely swap over to my car and vice-versa
(i just replaced the shocks on the 200sx)
looking at all the sentra/pulsar chassis varient nissans in the junk yard, the suspensions are VERY SWAPABLE. just have to know what parts to pick and choose for the right package. 
then again, you all said this shit already, so im just re-uttering

**cough**CA18de**cough**


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

So how goes the "drop in" WM? Gotten frustrated enough to rag on any of us?

I think we can safely say the term "drop in" refers to the fact you don't have to break out the welder to do the swap. By no means does it mean it will be easy.


----------



## WMengineering (Mar 11, 2003)

*NO WAY*

naw you guys are my boys, ill go rag on my honda ppl at my own site when im feeling down about this nizzy


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> I think a qr25 would be really sweet in an early sentra.


 You got jokes, buddy ! I wouldn't even dream of poisoning a B12 with such a soft engine. It's biggest attributes is it's displacement and it newness. It's not a revver nor a proven battle drone and it probably weighs a ton. CA18DET+T3/T04E stage III 60-1+tuning+direct bolt-up to a B12= 450+whp of spanky-spank for any street car and remember I said street car  .


----------



## BennittoMallito (May 20, 2002)

Yeah what boost said. That QR engine is weak. My uncle finally bought an '03 SE-R last year after I've been telling him since like '97. I just laughed, and told him it was nice. Then I told my other uncle how badly I will spank him when we go to the track. 

Incidentally, with all this suspension talk going on. If I wanted to, could I throw my Hyperco. B13 springs on my B12? I need new shocks/thrust bearings up front soon anyway. I just had an evil grin at the thought of my B12 with a 300/200 set-up.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

Myetball said:


> *So how goes the "drop in" WM? Gotten frustrated enough to rag on any of us?
> 
> I think we can safely say the term "drop in" refers to the fact you don't have to break out the welder to do the swap. By no means does it mean it will be easy. *





> Break out the welder. That is a term I use more times than not..


Well this is a fact in my case . but I choose it with open arms.


----------



## WMengineering (Mar 11, 2003)

*re*

funny side story......

my girlfriend who is finishing off all her requirements for med school (has AA, and BA...but not all the classes for med school..go figure) was forced to take a full load of classes at a JC to pick up the one she needed. but had to take 8 more units to stay on her dads medical insurance. well the part thats funny is she decided to take welding classes...lmfao,

so, as soon as shes ready imma have her weld us both a roll cage up.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> so, as soon as shes ready imma have her weld us both a roll cage up.


 Big Pimpin'; I likes that


----------



## WMengineering (Mar 11, 2003)

> Big Pimpin'; I likes that


WM: "hunny, come and weld my custom front strut bar for the nizzy will ya?"


p.s. she better learn TIG...lmao


----------



## racecargo11 (May 18, 2003)

I know the front strut brace will work if you move the canaster down


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

racecargo11 said:


> *I know the front strut brace will work if you move the canaster down *


On the GA yes, but not on the E16.

John


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

Ya this is true.. the E engine you have to deal with the back half of the air filter can.. I can't remember who moded their can some one on the forum..


----------

